# [Solved] Module IWLwifi not found

## Cowie

Hi guys,

I'm a new Linux user beginning with Gentoo. I had 'fun' configuring the kernel for my Dell precision M4300 laptop and I'm pretty satisfied... except the fact that I'm stuck with the wifi config.

My laptop needs the IWLwifi module and I read it was integrated to any recent version of Gentoo... And indeed I found out a "/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi" directory (I'm using gentoo-sources).

Edit: Trying to manually add it to my kernel atm... we'll see it it works . I just read on IWLwifi's website it needs mac80211 module, adding it too...

But how can I load it? There's no IWLwifi files/dirs inside the lib/ folder and no trace of it in LSMOD : 

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  193124  10 

thermal                15260  0 

pcmcia                 30380  2 

firmware_class          9856  1 pcmcia

nvidia               7361952  36 

snd_hda_intel         225820  5 

snd_pcm                46980  2 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18052  2 snd_pcm

snd                    33508  11 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10376  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

yenta_socket           22284  2 

rsrc_nonstatic         12928  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            26900  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

battery                13828  0 

intel_agp              21140  0 

agpgart                22612  2 nvidia,intel_agp

processor              30440  1 thermal

button                  9744  0 

ac                      7940  0 

i2c_i801               10512  0 

i2c_core               16896  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

rtc                    12832  0 

sg                     27152  0 

pcspkr                  5760  0 

tg3                    96516  0 

e1000                  95552  0 

nfs                   101740  0 

lockd                  50568  1 nfs

sunrpc                124572  4 nfs,lockd

jfs                   148204  0 

raid10                 22272  0 

raid456               117008  0 

async_tx                5248  1 raid456

async_memcpy            4992  1 raid456

async_xor               5504  1 raid456

xor                    15624  2 raid456,async_xor

raid1                  22144  0 

raid0                  10240  0 

dm_bbr                 13856  0 

dm_snapshot            16676  0 

dm_mirror              20352  0 

dm_mod                 41024  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          4736  0 

pdc_adma               10628  0 

sata_mv                19848  0 

ata_piix               16772  3 

ahci                   22148  0 

sata_qstor             10884  0 

sata_vsc                9860  0 

sata_uli                8964  0 

sata_sis                9988  0 

sata_sx4               13316  0 

sata_nv                22664  0 

sata_via               11908  0 

sata_svw                8964  0 

sata_sil24             15876  0 

sata_sil               11656  0 

sata_promise           12804  0 

pata_sis               13188  1 sata_sis

libata                104504  16 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sis

sbp2                   20360  0 

ohci1394               28848  0 

ieee1394               57912  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13184  0 

usbhid                 25472  0 

ohci_hcd               21380  0 

uhci_hcd               22156  0 

usb_storage            63168  0 

ehci_hcd               28300  0 

usbcore                93548  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Therefore MODPROBE iwlwifi returns an error (module not found, ouch).

Don't know if this might help, but here's some informations about my network devices:

```
# lshw -C network

  *-network UNCLAIMED     

       description: Network controller

       product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:0c:00.0

       version: 02

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

       configuration: latency=0

  *-network

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express

       vendor: Broadcom Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:09:00.0

       logical name: eth0

       version: 02

       serial: 00:1c:23:95:38:ba

       size: 100MB/s

       capacity: 1GB/s

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=tg3 driverversion=3.86 duplex=full firmware=5755m-v3.29 ip=192.168.2.105 latency=0 link=yes module=tg3 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

```

It just seems that I only need to load that IWLwifi module, but how? I compiled my kernel using genkernel (I know it's bad), should'nt it be present then?

Modules are here to avoid compiling the kernel 10 times per month if I understood it well... So I guess I only must install the module into /lib folder but I'm running out of ideas about how to do this....

Any clues?

Thank you for your support, any help would really be appreciated.  :Wink: 

PS: Please excuse my English mistakes, I'm from Switzerland.   :Surprised: Last edited by Cowie on Mon Mar 24, 2008 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alkan

there is no module as iwlwifi, for your hardware it is iwl3945, it needs to be selected in kernel configiration, make sure it is in /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945 and then modprobe iwl3945.

----------

## Cowie

 *alkan wrote:*   

> there is no module as iwlwifi, for your hardware it is iwl3945, it needs to be selected in kernel configiration, make sure it is in /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945 and then modprobe iwl3945.

 

Yep, I just realised it, thank you. I installed iwl3945 with compat-wireless (or maybe was it there since the beginning...), works fine.   :Wink: 

----------

